# Can anyone recommend a nice Aire around Reims



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

We are travelling from Abbeville to Freiburg in Southern Germany and I thought we would break the journey overnight near Reims.

Does anyone have any tips on this particular journey?
Also I would like somewhere attractive and safe to stay en route.

Cheers Tel


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I'd go about 20 miles south of Reims to a place called Mareuil-Sur-Ay.

There is a lovely Aire there, and as a bonus, it's just round the corner from arguably one of the finest family owned Champagne houses- Billecart Salmon.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

The Aire at Mareuil-sur-Ay is very nice. They have recently finished work in the square. They don't seem to mind overflow into the car park if the spaces are all full. The water has been free for the last two years despite what the sign says. 

The urban Aire in Reims is well hidden, felt safe enough though you go through the barrier and it's round the back of the building. Much preferred Mareuil-sur-Ay.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

The Aire in the Centre of reims is fine. Its on the main car park near to the Railway station. Plenty of MH's there. Also plenty of nice places to eat out.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

THIS is the entrance to the Aire in the centre of Reims, N49.248868° E04.021227°

Get the code for the barrier from the reception, parking is free and free wifi is also available in the reception. The Cathedral and city centre is only a short walk away over the river.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Reims aire is not eveyones cup of tea, we've used it several times, the locationis great bu there is no getting away from the fact that its right next to the autoroute so can get noisy.
Read the reviews in the campsite database to see differing opinions, sorry can't do a link to it but you'll find it with a search.

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Mareuil review here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Aires near Reims*

We have used two aires close to Reims and can recomend them. One is at Chamery about 7 miles south of Reims and is in the vineyards on the north facing slopes of the Montagne de Reims. The other is further out at La Cheppe about half hour drive to the east, but probably well placed for your route to Germany. Both are quiet villages and on the occassions we visited the aires neither were full. Both have a 'borne' and there is a public loo at La Cheppe.The aire at La Cheppe has the added interest of a stroll round the amazing earthworks of Attila's camp (probably iron age and nothing to do with Attila the Hun!)

Both are listed in the 3rd edition of 'All the Aires France' and on the Camping Car Info website.

Enjoy your trip.

Colin


----------

